# Metamora Ohio Swap Meet



## ratrodzrcool (Apr 17, 2019)

2nd Annual swap meet 
Come on out 
Buy sell trade 
Food parade etc.





Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## crazyhawk (Apr 18, 2019)

We really enjoyed this swap meet last year.  Great location!


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Apr 18, 2019)

crazyhawk said:


> We really enjoyed this swap meet last year. Great location!



Thanks [emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimsbeercans (Apr 23, 2019)

Roughly how many vendors? I know you just started but over 20?? That weekend is empty right now and just planning this summer away.!


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Apr 23, 2019)

jimsbeercans said:


> Roughly how many vendors? I know you just started but over 20?? That weekend is empty right now and just planning this summer away.!



I had just about 20 last year Thanks [emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rfeagleye (May 15, 2019)

Great swap! I was there last year and will be there again this year. Like Floyd said, there were about 20 vendors and there were deals to be had.


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Jun 26, 2019)

Like us on Facebook Metamora Bicycle swap Share with your friends 
Thanks 


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Jul 3, 2019)

New this year will be a take a part leave a part table 
Wheels chainrings pedals grips whatever 
if anybody has any questions dm me 
Or on Facebook or Instagram 
Metamora bicycle swap
Thanks 
Floyd

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rfeagleye (Jul 29, 2019)

Bump for a great new swap!


----------



## oquinn (Jul 29, 2019)

ratrodzrcool said:


> 2nd Annual swap meet
> Come on out
> Buy sell trade
> Food parade etc.
> ...



Where is this place.


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Jul 29, 2019)

rfeagleye said:


> Bump for a great new swap!



Thanks a lot 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Jul 29, 2019)

oquinn said:


> Where is this place.



Metamora Ohio 
Check out our Facebook 
Metamora Bicycle Swap 
Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kshimp41 (Aug 1, 2019)

Anyone from Pa., Ny., or Nj.
 who could help me out, and deliver 2 bikes to Metamora Bike Swap next week?  Let me know.  Thanks. 
Kirby


----------



## John Gailey (Aug 1, 2019)

Hello,
I'm primarily a prewar guy.  This would be a three hour one way trip.  Will there be like minded bike people there?  Feel free to shout out and I'll post a few pictures of what I have to bring.
Thanks


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Aug 1, 2019)

John Gailey said:


> Hello,
> I'm primarily a prewar guy. This would be a three hour one way trip. Will there be like minded bike people there? Feel free to shout out and I'll post a few pictures of what I have to bring.
> Thanks
> 
> ...



Here are a few pics from last year I hope this helps 

















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## John Gailey (Aug 1, 2019)

Excellent! 
My Elgin Oriole went bye bye, but I have a couple unusual birds that must be spoken for before I bring (travel space is vital) Please PM me with any interest.
Of course, I'll be bringing miscellaneous dudads.


----------



## John Gailey (Aug 3, 2019)

I feel like I'm taking over this thread.  I would love to see what others are bringing.  One week people.
I may bring this as well if it generates any interest:  A 1944 Huffman war time civilian bike.  It has blackout hubs and chain ring, Lobdell V victory saddle, wood blocks, War Time tires and a whole lot of patina.  PM for more details


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Aug 5, 2019)

There is also a parade if any one is interested in riding in it ends up right at the park and swap meet 


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## John Gailey (Aug 8, 2019)

It's me again.  I hope this thread is catching some eyeballs.  Looking for a set of good drop center wheels chrome (patina a must) or navy blue with a skip tooth set=up.  Everything I bring is available for trade.  Up-down, it doesn't matter.  I'm looking to take home something different (not new).  Will have a couple sets of flat Lobdell rims.
Cheers


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Aug 9, 2019)

Tomorrow 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Aug 9, 2019)

ratrodzrcool said:


> New this year will be a take a part leave a part table
> Wheels chainrings pedals grips whatever
> if anybody has any questions dm me
> Or on Facebook or Instagram
> ...



Im not doing this now 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Aug 11, 2019)

Pics from our swap Thanks to all that came out 
























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## John Gailey (Aug 16, 2019)

Real nice swap.  Nice location with plenty of trees.  First time there and I sold, bought and traded.  
Stu and I cut a deal and I picked-up this bad boy.


----------

